# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  «Ночные бдения» у холодильника

## Irina

Ужин уже давно съеден, вся взятая на дом работа сделана, живот начинает требовательно урчать. И уж совсем нельзя обойтись без лакомых кусочков, лежа ночью на диване и смотря любимый сериал. Эту приятную картину как нельзя лучше дополняет парочка шариков шоколадного мороженого. Конечно, такие приемы пищи идут против правил всех диет. Но что же не так с ночной едой? Чем она хуже? Почему от нее полнеют?
*
Теории «ночного голода»*

Первая теория состоит в том, что ночью наш метаболизм замедляется, и у калорий, которые мы потребляем после ужина, гораздо больше шансов стать жиром.

Одно небольшое исследование показало, что затраты энергии на переваривание пищи ночью составляли 11% по сравнению с 16% для той же самой еды, которую съели утром. Разница для вашего организма существенная? Большинство ученых соглашаются с тем, что эта разница так мала, что не может оказать большого влияния на массу тела. Так является ли проблемой ночной голод, если калории утренние и ночные примерно одинаковы?

Однако еда, съеденная ночью, способствует увеличению веса среди людей, чей вес уже превышает норму. В исследовании более чем 2000 людей вечерняя еда была определена как «потребление по крайней мере половины дневной нормы калорий после ужина», при этом завтрак исследуемых составлял минимальную долю от дневного потребления пищи. 9% полных женщин и 7% полных мужчин сообщили, что являются именно «ночными едоками». Согласно исследованию, через шесть лет те, кто предпочитал утолять голод ночью, весили на 10 фунтов больше, чем те, кто ночами не ел.

Возможно, ночью, в слабом свете открытой двери холодильника, мы позволяем себе больше, чем при ярком дневном.
*
А что насчет завтрака?*

Если последствия ночной еды могут быть неприятными, особенно для людей, которые весят больше нормы, может, имеет значение завтрак? Конечно, гуру диеты советуют нам не пропускать завтрак. Среди американских женщин у тех, кто постоянно завтракает, вес ближе к норме, чем у тех, кто завтраки пропускает. Те, кто не забывает завтракать по утрам, обычно более правильно питаются, чаще занимаются спортом и лучше управляют своим весом. Завтрак может влиять на остальные приемы пищи в течение всего дня.

Недавно один психолог в Техасском университете исследовал 867 добровольцев, обладающих нормальным весом, но постепенно снижающих промежутки между приемами пищи и увеличивающих количество калорий в порции. Итак, те, которые много ели с утра, в общей сумме потребляли меньше калорий, чем те, кто большую часть пищи ел вечером.

Кажется, вот он - путь к пониманию «ловушек» голода. Съеденная ночью легкая закуска – ничто по сравнению с другими мелкими дневными закусками, которые я даже не замечаю. Поэтому пока еда ночью для меня – не проблема, ведь я читаю информацию на упаковках, выбираю самые полезные продукты, такие как фрукты и обезжиренные йогурты.

А если вы все-таки подозреваете, что ночной голод сильно портит вам жизнь в борьбе с собственным весом – обратите внимание на свои завтраки, и ешьте по утрам больше. Для меня же пока ночные сериалы будут более интересными вместе с парой шариков мороженого.

*Мнение:*

Iriada: «Стремительная современная жизнь завтракать почти не позволяет, на это никогда не хватает времени. Но задуматься об этом стоит, завтрак – вещь полезная, и для контроля над весом, и для организма в целом, ведь иначе на пустой желудок и гастрит можно заработать».

Источник: askwoman.ru

----------

